# Eclipse Projekt lässt sich nicht mehr starten



## vaporizer (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Habe ein sehr eigenartiges Problem,
nach dem ich mit meinem jdic build path herumgespielt habe
und ich das Eclipse irgendwann neu startete gibts ein kravierendes Problem
ich hoffe ich kanns verständlich erklären

in meinem Package Explorer auf der linken seite wo die Java files zu finden sind
dort sieht das Logo der Java files etwas eigenartig aus
Normal sieht das logo aus wie ein Blattpapier mit einem blauen J drauf
bei meinem nicht funktionierenden Projekt sieht das J etwas anders aus
das J ist nicht mehr blau gefüllt sondern hat einen blauen Rahmen
Wenn ich das Javafile öffne sehe ich zwar den Inhalt jedoch werden keine Warnungen 
mehr angezeigt, Wenn ich auf meine Klasse wo die main methode drinnen ist mit Rechtsklick auf Run as gehe, dann wird Java Application nicht mehr angezeigt
ich kann lediglich Run auswählen, wenn ich dort mein Projekt auswähle 
und danach die Main auswählen möchte findet er diese nicht
das JRE System Library war übrigens nach dem Eclipse start auch nicht mehr im Projekt
habe es in den Eigenschaften neu eingebunden

auch wenn ich im Code etwas verändere zB einen Fehler einbaue
wird mir das nicht rot angezeigt, die files scheinen irgendwie tod zu sein

na jedenfalls bin ich verzweifelt, morgen ist Projekt abgabe termin

kann mir jemand sagen was es da hat und wie ich es beheben kann?


----------



## wasted time (16. Januar 2007)

Hi,

öffne mal einen anderen Workspace und importiere dein Projekt, vllt hilft das.

wasted time


----------



## vaporizer (16. Januar 2007)

ja es hat geholfen.. habe ein neues Projekt erstellt und das alte projekt importiert

jetzt läuft es wieder..


----------

